# Bed Bugs reported in any Marriott resorts or hotels, yet?



## winger (Nov 6, 2010)

We have seen an onslaught of bedbug reports the past month (CNN, local news, etc.).  There is even a lawsuit or two against a famous, top notch New York hotel over this pest (http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-ny-waldorf-bedbuglaw,0,5766255.story ).


So, has there been any reports of bedbug issues at any Marriott resorts or hotels?


----------



## AMJ (Nov 6, 2010)

According to the internet these are just a few of the Marriott hotels where people have reported being bitten by bed bugs. 

Marriott Anchorage, AK
Washington Marriott
Courtyard by Marriott Midtown East
Fairfield in Middletown, OH
New York Marriott East Side
Marriott Chicago Downtown Magnificent Mile
Baltimore Marriott Waterfront
JW Marriott Orlando
Courtyard Las Vegas Summerlin
JW Marriott Hotel New Orleans
Courtyard Denver Airport
Marriott Grande Vista (report states Marriott Vista Grande Villas)
Marriott Philadelphia Downtown
Norfolk Waterside Marriott
Marriott Atlanta Downtown
Courtyard Savannah Downtown/Historic District

My daughter was bitten by bed bugs this summer while staying at a Marriott hotel in New York.


----------



## carolinept (Nov 7, 2010)

We are staying at the Surf Club next weekend and I'm terrified of bedbugs, particularly since we'll be staying in an international Marriott.  Any way to find out if there are reports there?  Looks like the bedbugregistry.com site is only for American travel.


----------



## UK Fan (Nov 7, 2010)

Try this link to the Bed Bug Registry for hotels that have reports of bed bugs.

http://bedbugregistry.com


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 8, 2010)

Are there any spray bombs you can buy to spray on the sheets just in case?

Brian


----------



## Old Hickory (Nov 8, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Are there any spray bombs you can buy to spray on the sheets just in case?
> 
> Brian



You'll miss 'em if you only look at the sheets.  Bed bugs are in the crevasses of the mattress and around the corded trim of mattresses.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 8, 2010)

Since you have a kid with food allergies. I would be worried about a chemical bug spray for a bad reaction.  Here is a link for a more natural product.  I am going to buy it too because bed bugs really scare me.  

http://www.resteasy4bedbugs.com/index.php


----------



## winger (Nov 8, 2010)

Old Hickory said:


> You'll miss 'em if you only look at the sheets.  Bed bugs are in the crevasses of the mattress ....


So, do we now have to pull off all sheets, inspect the matress crevasses, then put the sheets back on??? 



Old Hickory said:


> ...and around the corded trim of mattresses.


What are these?


----------



## winger (Nov 8, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Since you have a kid with food allergies. I would be worried about a chemical bug spray for a bad reaction.  Here is a link for a more natural product.  I am going to buy it too because bed bugs really scare me.
> 
> http://www.resteasy4bedbugs.com/index.php



Yes, not just food allergies but many environmental ones too (dust mites, grass, pollens, certain trees, etc.).  Thanks for the link - I wonder how proven these 'natural' remedies are?  Anytime I see a product displaying "As Seen On TV", I have a knee-jerk reaction to question its usefulness (sorry, must be all them late night infomercials I've grown up with   ).

You know, for many TUG'ers like us, because travel (domestic and international, where bedbugs have been thriving in past decades, according to what I have read, so far)  is such a passion, this bedbug issue should be a major concern.  I am surprised the topic hasn't surfaced more often on travel forums such as TUG.


----------



## Old Hickory (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope folks aren't going to be spraying pesticides in rooms and on mattresses...      

The corded trim is also called piping.  It's the banded trim around the edges of the mattress.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2010)

Spraying pesticides is not effective with bedbugs.  If a mattress is infested, it has to be destroyed.  Bed bugs have increased because of international travel, and because we stopped using DDT.  I had a student in my class last year with bed bugs in her home.

Look at the mattress seams for blood and feces spots.


----------



## winger (Nov 8, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Spraying pesticides is not effective with bedbugs.  If a mattress is infested, it has to be destroyed.  Bed bugs have increased because of international travel, and because we stopped using DDT.  I had a student in my class last year with bed bugs in her home.
> 
> Look at the mattress seams for blood and feces spots.


Hi Denise. Would you mind posting a LARGER size photo so I can get a close up look?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2010)

Just google bedbugs, then images.


----------



## jackio (Nov 8, 2010)

carolinept said:


> We are staying at the Surf Club next weekend and I'm terrified of bedbugs, particularly since we'll be staying in an international Marriott.  Any way to find out if there are reports there?  Looks like the bedbugregistry.com site is only for American travel.




FWIW, my son and daughter-in-law spent a week at the Surf Club 10/10-10/17 and had no problems at all. - Jacki


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is a list of movies too. I followed the directions and would have talked to the frontdesk immediately if I had found a trace of what they show in this documentary.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qx751dNw7Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I see no harm in taking the bug spray with me that is made of essential oils but they may cause a problem too to people or children who are very sensitive.

I noticed that it was sold on TV but now through well known stores too.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2010)

Bug sprays and essential oils will not kill bed bugs.  If you see them, ask for another room.


----------

